# Nico Gaitan



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Tanta..tanta roba..chissa il Benfica a quanto lo venderebbe...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

E' giovane e grande taleno.. ma molto discontinuò... è capace di fare 2 partite da 10 e 5 da 1... poi chiaro al Milan sarebbe Iniesta in quel centrocampo di falegnami


----------



## rossovero (16 Maggio 2013)

Puoi essere mancino quanto ti pare, ma se la palla é sul destro devi tirare di destro. Meglio sbagliare col piede scarso che sbagliare con quello buono e ieri sera l´ha fatto troppe volte. Forte é forte, ma non mi sembra intelligentissimo, calcisticamente parlando


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Sarà anche bravino, ma vogliamo parlare di quelle 2-3 occasioni in cui non ha usato il destro e si è vista un'oscenità mancina!? Dai, un grande giocatore non può nemmeno provare ad usare il piede opposto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Maggio 2013)

Niente di che a mio avviso


----------

